# Johannes Brahms - Rhapsody, Op. 79, No. 1 in B Minor



## Kamakiri (Feb 29, 2016)

Hi Everyone!

I recorded Brooke's pre-screening audition for doctoral school. Brooke is a graduate student at the University of Texas at San Antonio, and will be performing her graduate recital in about a week.

I hope you enjoy, thanks for watching!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

> I hope you enjoy, thanks for watching!


Thank you also for sharing, and without sheet music, I would say, very well done.


----------



## Animal the Drummer (Nov 14, 2015)

Much lovely playing, perhaps just a tad too soft-centred here and there in the outer sections of the piece (as a result of which the magical middle section makes less of an impression than it should) but certainly a fine rendering overall.


----------



## Kamakiri (Feb 29, 2016)

Thank you both for the feedback!


----------

